# Sock wool question



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Every time I get toe-sicles doing chores, I want a pair of hand-knit wool socks. Okay, so that's like every day. I found a store (Hobby Lobby) that has a small selection of commercially spun wool yarn, but I didn't see any that was labeled 'sock yarn.' Is there something special about sock yarn, or is it just a weight like sport or worsted? Is $5/skein about average? I don't remember the skein weight. Cyndi loaned me a book of sock patterns and I'd like to get to learnin'.

I did see some very pretty loosely spun singles labeled for felting. I saw felted slippers or mittens or a hat for Amazing G in my head. Hmmm...Toasty chore feet *and* hands...how utterly decadent!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm just learning to make socks so I'm waiting for responses on this too. I have 2 wonderful yarn shops near me and I asked for sock appropriate yarn before I started my first sock and left with a couple of their suggestions. 

I would like to recommend to anyone starting socks to pick up a terrific book that is giving me great guidance and my sister the ace knitter with hundreds of socks under her belt not only approved but is demanding I find her a copy. The book is called Getting Started Knitting Socks (they have several others covering various topics) and it covers everything from yarn selection (chunky/worsted for slipper type socks to the ultra fine). It has dandy photos and illustrations for us visual learners (including great detail on how to deal with turning heels and gauging toes), how to knit on 3 dpn, 4 dpn, mini circulars and the double loop method. Beyond all that, it has a selection of terrific pattern options that relate to each yarn group with sizes ranging from kids to large adult (mens sizes).


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Well, I'm only on my third pair of socks, so there are lots of better qualified knitters on here that can answer better than me, but I'd say the wool yarn you are speaking of is probably too heavy for socks. I myself stick to sock yarn so far. But what do I know.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Ana Bluebird, you're 2 1/2 pairs ahead of me but have you tried the self patterning sock yarn yet? I have some but wanted to start with a heavier yarn to allow me to see my mistakes.....I mean, progress. 

It gets super cold up here in the winter and even when I was a kid, we always got a pair of worsted socks each winter from my grandmother. They certainly wouldn't fit in shoes but they were wonderful in heavy snowboots for a bit of extra insulation against the cold.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

I am no expert by any means, but all my sock knitting has been done with sock wool, which has always up till now been 4 ply 80% wool mix, knitted up on 2.75 needles. I am about to treat myself to some 5ply pure wool to knit myself some a different pair - might finish them in about 2010 I guess :shrug: 

I have seen patterns for all sorts of different socks so I guess you can probably use other wools, but they might not wear so well as "proper" sock wool.

Good luck

hoggie


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you want really warm socks, use worsted weight. Usually, you will not find this weight blended with nylon (sock yarn), but a blend with acrylic may work for you. I would knit up 100% washable wool socks and see how they work. They will be heavy socks, but if you can wear your boots with heavy acrylic or cotton socks, wool should not pose a problem. "Sock" yarn is skinny yarn and usually blended with nylon, but you can get some expensive sock yarn that has silk in it. I knit socks with sock yarn, but I'm not usually in the cold long enough to need a heavier sock.

Zeilingers, in Frankenmuth, MI sells wool socks at a reasonable fee.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

My absolute favorite sock pattern is for a boot sock, it used two strands of worsted weight wool, it's easy and warm. The pattern actually calls for Candide.

As for "sock wool", it is generally a blend of wool and some synthetic for strength. I'm not sure how warm they would actually be to be honest, especially for chore socks. Besides most of that "sock wool" is so small you need pretty small needles to knit it with.

Cloverbud, spin your own sock wool, you can do it. Some people add a strand of sewing thread along with their wool for the heel area. Some "sock wool" may have a strand of synthetic plied in with the other fibers. These are not so much for strength, even though most people mistakenly think it is. What it is really for is so when the heel wears out the synthetic remains so you have something to darn to and to follow. I know of some people who use that stretchy serger thread and either knit it along side of or ply it into their sock yarns. Again it really only acts as a guide thread when the heel wears out. There are also some who believe that the synthetic thread acts as a knife and abrades the wool and really causes the wool to wear out quicker.

That's about the whole of my sock knitting knowledge. Talk it for what it's worth.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

So if I want a stretchy top I could carry a strand of fine elastic along the yarn when I knit the top, and carry a strand of thread when I knit the heel. Sounds in my skill level.

I have narrow feet and can easily wear 4 pairs of athletic socks inside my boots, so I could even use my newbie 'novelty' yarn for this project. Sweet! I may invest in some store-bought, though, just so I can get started.

Now having visions of thrummed socks....


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry - got to ask because the word keeps coming up - what is "thrummed"

Thanks

hoggie


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Hoggie, thrums are short pieces of fiber that are inserted in your knitting either while you knit or afterwards using a crochet hook. You end up with a nice fluffy layer of fiber on the inside of your sock, mitten, hat, etc. I think Cyndi posted a picture earlier of some thrummed hats she'd made.

As for sock yarn, I recently finished a pair of boot socks that I made from corriedale blended with mohair for strength. So far they're really holding up and are very warm, but I usually wear several socks at once if I think my feet are going to be cold.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hoggie here is a picture of some mittens that are thrummed http://nwknitwear.com/products/207CMT3 If you look at the purple pair each white spot (lice) is actually a tuft of wool fleece that you knit instead of the working yarn. If you were to turn the work inside out you would see a bunch of puffy wool fleece there.

Cloverbud, you can knit the stretchy thread but I doubt it would make it much stretchier. Knitting in a k2,p2 rib and you should be fine. Cotton is the culprit it is the most awful insulator, and once damp remains damp and cold.


----------



## flourbug (May 30, 2007)

I'm coming late into this discussion but thrumming for warmth is the way to go. My brother has huge feet and he hunts, so every year I gift him with several pair of heavy knit socks. I use woolease because it is durable and contains wool, but I knit in a loosely spun thread of superwash merino along the toe, sole, and heel of the sock, very similar to Marchwind's link. I also use smaller needles so the knit is very tight and dense. He says his feet stay toasty even when he's sitting still for hours.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Michaels is having a sale on yarn and accessories--30% off. I treated myself to 4 balls of this
















and 2 balls of this
















for $3.50 each, some dpn's, and stitch holders. The first will be my new socks, and Amazing G will have new mittens out of whichever colors she decides on. Once you figure out how to increase and decrease(sock skills), how hard can mittens be? Yes, the label on the heathery blue says Merino. They also had a wool/soy blend, but I didn't know if the soy would be warm or not.

I was shaking my head at the Alpaca "blend." It seems that blending with acrylic is a waste of good Alpaca and that Alpaca and wool would be so much nicer and warmer.

All in all, I think I done good.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Cloverbud said:


> Every time I get toe-sicles doing chores, I want a pair of hand-knit wool socks. Okay, so that's like every day. I found a store (Hobby Lobby) that has a small selection of commercially spun wool yarn, but I didn't see any that was labeled 'sock yarn.' Is there something special about sock yarn, or is it just a weight like sport or worsted? Is $5/skein about average? I don't remember the skein weight. Cyndi loaned me a book of sock patterns and I'd like to get to learnin'.
> 
> I did see some very pretty loosely spun singles labeled for felting. I saw felted slippers or mittens or a hat for Amazing G in my head. Hmmm...Toasty chore feet *and* hands...how utterly decadent!


Worsted weight is too thick unless you are going to make some super-bulky boot socks. Use dk or sport weight. Since you are using wool you do not need super bulky to provide the warmth you need. Check out www.patternworks.com for a great online source of commercial wool yarn. Better to buy from a local shop/spinner if you can find one (make sure the yarn is NOT imported from China or South America, if buying from a shop.)

Actually, this is the PERFECT opportunity for you to buy a drop spindle and some wool roving and learn to spin your own wool. Not only will it give you a sense of satisfaction that is out of this world, but you will NOT be limited to certain weights and color availability. 

If you are interested in going a step further and as Yoda would say.... "You will be....you will be...."; you can learn to prepare raw fleece and buy a spinning wheel or two to speed up the spinning process!

Spinning and knitting up your own yarn is the next best thing to heaven (trust me). But if you are not quite ready for that yet, try to support fellow fiberholics if you can. Check out etsy.com for great handspun wool.

Have fun! I just learned to knit socks, and it is super wonderful! LOL At least now I will have socks to go with all the bazillions of hats I have knitted. LOL

Donsgal


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

donsgal, I *am* knitting bulky boot socks. I've got a few days off, and cold feet, and just want to knit the socks.

I already have 3 drop spindles, one of which I made, an Ashford Traddie on long-term loan, and a couple fleeces I've got half scoured and a quarter spun up. I have a fiber bunny, a couple more fleeces reserved, and am looking into a spinner's flock. I enjoy the entire process of skirting, scouring, picking, carding, and spinning. I'd enjoy it more with warm feet.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WOOt Cloverbud what a deal you got!!!!! Way to go. I was at JoAnn's the other day and saw a bunch of that Patons on sale there too and was tempted but I went with a mission and refused to be sidetracked. Do you know if that Paton's is a self striping yarn? If it is it should say or have a picture on the label.

Do you have your pattern all picked out? If you are interested in the one I have I could maybe copy and send it to you. Otherwise cast on and go for it! We are here to help you out if you need the help.

As for mittens the only tricky thing is the thumb gore and that is like turning heels, you just have to have fairth and follow directions even if you don't understand them and before you know it you have a heel or thumb gore :baby04: 

Please keep us posted on you success and don't forget the all important pictures.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Happy New Years, Marchwind! The Patons looks to be like the Force, lol, a light side and a dark side. The 2 colors are plied. The Lion, who knows? I grew up with hand-knits (acrylic, though,) and the color reminds me of a scarf I once had.

Cyndi loaned me her copy of "I Can't Believe I'm Knitting Socks," and I'm just going to try the basic sock pattern first. I hadn't even thought of using a pattern for the mitten. Mom never did. I figured on tracing Grace's hand and winging it. After all, aren't mittens just socks with an appendix? lol

ETA: Here's my favorite scarf pattern: Cast on an even number of stitches on straight needles. K1, slip one. Lather, rinse, repeat. Nooo, just K1, S1 until the scarf is as long as you want, & bind off. It creates a tube with straight ends. It's very easy to work in designs & colors. I've knitted in names and stars, just graph them out like counted sross stitch.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I made worsted weight socks for winter, and I love 'em. They don't fit in most of my shoes, but they're fine in my boots and that's all I can wear in the winter anyhow around here (snow arrives in November and isn't gone until oh, March or April ... when it is followed by boot-swallowing-mud for a good month more ... so we wear boots half the year!).

I followed the directions here: http://www.royea.net/sockdemo1.html and found that the pictures & all were super duper helpful.

When you get to the mittens, start a new thread - I learned an AWESOME trick for mitten thumbs from Elizabeth Zimmerman - no thumb gusset, super duper easy! I make mittens for fun all the time. 

Happy New Year with warm feet!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Cloverbud said:


> I enjoy the entire process of skirting, scouring, picking, carding, and spinning.


Even the poopy polypay???  



> I'd enjoy it more with warm feet.


That merino will create a nice soft, warm sock. Merino doesn't wear the best but it sure is toasty! Just try different dpn sizes until you get the guage the pattern calls for. I've knitted socks on needles as small as 00 and large as 5.

I prefer using a total of 5 needles (4 with the stitches & 1 to knit on). It just made more sense to me, especially when knitting the gusset.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

donsgal said:


> Actually, this is the PERFECT opportunity for you to buy a drop spindle and some wool roving and learn to spin your own wool. Not only will it give you a sense of satisfaction that is out of this world, but you will NOT be limited to certain weights and color availability.


You must have missed all Clover's posts about her poopy polypay she insisted on taking home from the homesteading weekend last year.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Cloverbud said:


> donsgal, I *am* knitting bulky boot socks. I've got a few days off, and cold feet, and just want to knit the socks.
> 
> I already have 3 drop spindles, one of which I made, an Ashford Traddie on long-term loan, and a couple fleeces I've got half scoured and a quarter spun up. I have a fiber bunny, a couple more fleeces reserved, and am looking into a spinner's flock. I enjoy the entire process of skirting, scouring, picking, carding, and spinning. I'd enjoy it more with warm feet.


Don't mind me Cloverbud. I'm getting old and forgetful. LOL

donsgal


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> You must have missed all Clover's posts about her poopy polypay she insisted on taking home from the homesteading weekend last year.


See above post. LOL

donsgal


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Even the poopy polypay???


Yes, in a twisted, masochistic sort of way  


MullersLaneFarm said:


> That merino will create a nice soft, warm sock. Merino doesn't wear the best but it sure is toasty!


Actually, Amazing G called dibs on the merino for her mittens, so I'll be starting with the Lion mystery wool. Then her merino mittens, which apparently would be better made from Suffolk 


MullersLaneFarm said:


> Just try different dpn sizes until you get the guage the pattern calls for. I've knitted socks on needles as small as 00 and large as 5.
> 
> I prefer using a total of 5 needles (4 with the stitches & 1 to knit on). It just made more sense to me, especially when knitting the gusset.


I made sure to pick up two sets of each size, so I'll have enough to knit both socks at the same time. It just makes more sense to me, 'cause I *know* I would catch 2nd sock syndrome otherwise. 

Besides, they were on sale!


----------



## carollm24450 (May 10, 2002)

May I join in here? I've knit dozens of pairs of socks and have about 10 pair for myself. The others were for a charity, and kid sizes. 

My oldest socks are about 5 years old and still in very good shape - nary a single hole. I've never used the reinforcing thread for heels or toes either.

I spin my own yarns and knit them with DK to Worsted weight. Two pair I soft knit a third double ply yarn and instead of thrumming, I carried it inside the sock, picking it up every 4 or 5 stitches from right after the ribbing all the way to the toe. So I really ended up with super warm socks and they are all wearing like iron, all the while soft as a cloud. I have shoes one size larger than normal and several pair of slippers I can wear these with.

I love knitting socks! I use the 5 dp needles for mine and the ones I make for DH. I use 4 dp needles for kid socks. I do spin thinner yarns for the kiddos socks tho.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

My chore "socks" are actually from a fulled slippers pattern - I just knit the top a little higher than called for and fulled them to fit. I wear them in my wellies - and speaking of chores it's that time I see, bye!


----------



## Sherri C (Jun 21, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> My absolute favorite sock pattern is for a boot sock, it used two strands of worsted weight wool, it's easy and warm. The pattern actually calls for Candide.


Marchwind, is that pattern available online? I'm doing some charity knitting for a group that sends socks to orphanages in Kazakstan. Since the temp gets down to 40 below in the winter they need something that's warm!

BTW, if anyone is interested here's the website for the group Mittens for Akkol The 2008 sock challenge is just starting and the goal is 530 pairs of socks. If you submit a pair of socks you're entered in a drawing for some really nice prizes.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Sherri I dont know if it is or not. I've had this pattern for about 20 years and my friend who gave it to me had it for many years before that. Sherri PM me and I will be happy to share it with you, especially for people who need it from a climate similar to mine.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

thanks, Sherri. I've bookmarked the site and will get to knitting socks and mittens as soon as I'm done with this cable poncho. I really liked the mittens- the long cuffs.


----------

